# 01379 Nummer auf Handyrechnung



## Schnulli (3 September 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe schon ein wenig hier im Forum geforscht, aber leider keinen genauen Beitrag zu meinem Problem gefunden. Als ich heute meine Handyrechnung bekam, fiel ich fast vom Stuhl. Für einen eigentlich festen Betrag von 25 Euro im Monat, waren diesen Monat 135,- Euro berechnet worden. Da ich noch keinen EZV erhalten habe, rief ich meinen Anbieter (o2) gerade an. Diese sagten mir, das von meinem Handy die oben genannte Nummer mehrfach, teilweise über 30Min lang, angerufen worden sein. Ich habe definitiv niemals bei solchen Televoting Nummern angerufen, und auch sonst hat niemand zugriff zu diesem Handy. Bei dem Vertrag wurde auch nichts mit DSL oder so abgeschlossen, es ist ein reiner Handyvertrag. Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten? Die Hotline Tante meinte nur, ich könne die Rechnung schriftlich anzweifeln, aber wie soll ich beweisen das ich dort nie angerufen habe, wenn das auf dem EZV festgehalten ist?Zuerst habe ich mir nun eig. überlegt, die Lastschrift zurück geben zu lassen, denn ich habe nicht viel Hoffnung das ich das Geld je wiedersehen werde. Und 110 Euro ist mal nicht gerade wenig. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus!!!
mfg


----------



## Schnulli (3 September 2011)

Was ich vergaß, ich habe mir meine Telefonliste im Handy angeschaut, aber dort taucht die Nummer nicht auf, ich habe auch auf kein angklingeln oder ähnliches bei merkwürdigen Nummern zurückgerufen.


----------



## Hippo (3 September 2011)

Forder ein "qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll" nach §45 TKG an


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 September 2011)

Wie ist die komplette 01379-Nummer? Vielleicht kann man ja über Google herausfinden, wer sich dahinter verbirgt!


----------



## Schnulli (4 September 2011)

Ich habe jetzt erstmal den EZV angefordert, da ich meine Rechnung online nicht einsehen kann. die haben da leider ein paar Schwierigkeiten. Die vollständige Nummer kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, die Dame am Telefon sagte nur, das es sich um eine Televoting Nummer, mit 01379 handelt.


----------



## Hippo (4 September 2011)

Keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis - wenn dann ein "Qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45 TKG"


----------



## Teleton (4 September 2011)

Nach §45i TKG kann man sowohl EVN als auch Prüfung verlangen, sofern es aufgrund des EVN  Anhaltspunkte für eine Fehlfunktion gibt (z.B. weil die erfasste Nummer nie angerufen wurde)


----------

